# Saladin Zueitina



## ackerman (Aug 15, 2008)

Heard today that Tinus Verschoor ,Captain of tug Saladin in Zueitina during 80/90's sadly passed away on Saturday 15th October in Amsterdam. He died of cancer aged 73. He retired from Zueitina and went to work as manager of the seaman's mission in Amsterdam. There is a condolence book to sign there. I knew him very well and he was a very good guy.


----------



## Doufa (Apr 20, 2016)

*Tinus*

Sorry to hear news of Tinus. I knew him well when i worked at Zueitina Terminal.Was a good fellow. David F


----------



## postyman (May 13, 2020)

*postyman*

Sorry to hear. Tinus crossing the bar I worked with him for ten years.


----------



## Doufa (Apr 20, 2016)

*Tinus*

Sorry to hear also. He was a good man. I knew him at Zueitina Terminal. David F.


----------



## postyman (May 13, 2020)

David did you work in the.GAS PLANT? all the best HOWARD.


----------



## Doufa (Apr 20, 2016)

*Saladin*

Hi Howerd(Jones? 1st Mate?)yes i worked in Gas plant,Instruments.i remember u. Regards David.


----------



## postyman (May 13, 2020)

Hi Dave my hunch was correct .do you still live at same adress as circa 94 as i still have mailing list.if so i will drop you a line.best regards Howard.


----------

